# Great amp tech in the GTA? (vintage Fender)



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in Scarborough and would prefer someone who's close to me if possible. I'm aware of SuperFuzz Audio. They do good work but it is a major pain to get to and they're usually so backed up, I could be without my amp for weeks or months.

Looking to Blackface a '73 Super Reverb and have it biased with NOS tubes. Nothing special but I want someone who's trustworthy and knowledgeable to work on this one.

Any ideas?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Steve Moratto
[email protected]
416-561-4101


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Any other suggestions, guys? Just want 1-2 more in case he's too busy.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He's the best of the best


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tex at Shyboy and Tex on Queen....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chris church in hamilton.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Moratto
He's a true gentleman and knows his stuff


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Moratto. Great guy. Up front. I eyeball any of his amps that become available. He’s in south Pickering.


----------

